# How was your childhood ?



## Wren (Jul 27, 2017)

Were you one of the lucky ones ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2017)

Parts of my childhood were chaotic and parts of it were very typical of any little country bumpkin.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 27, 2017)

Couldn't have been better !  A happy time.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

Mine was unpleasant.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2017)

My childhood was good, we didn't have a lot of money but my parents cared for us well and the love was there for us.  We were taught manners, respect for elders and responsibility and understood why.


----------



## jujube (Jul 27, 2017)

Like any other family, we had our warts and blemishes, but I'd have to say my childhood was very good.  I had good parents, loving grandparents, and I got all I needed and a good portion of what I wanted.  At times, I could have traded off a couple of my younger sisters, but.........  I'm really glad I have them _now_.  

When I've gone to class reunions over the years, friends have told me how much they admired my parents and how much they liked coming to my home.  I look back now and realize how bad some of their home lives were.  I do wish I had let my parents know how much I appreciated it at the time.  I do tell my mom that a lot now.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Parts of my childhood were chaotic and parts of it were very typical of any little country bumpkin.


I can say mine was the same Aunt Bea.


----------



## Trade (Jul 27, 2017)

"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times"


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 27, 2017)

Not perfect but mostly good.  My maternal grandparents were my 'rock'.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 27, 2017)

I had a wonderful childhood. My Grandparents lived right next door so it was like having to sets of parents. I was very fortunate to have such a loving family and I miss them so much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2017)

I had the most wonderful childhood. Both of my Parents were the best and they both came from large families. Most of my Aunts ,Uncles and cousins lived in walking distance from our home. We took family vacations every summer with a lot of my cousins. We played outside even at night and our parents would sit outside with neighbors to keep all the kids safe.I was never alone ,between friends and cousins I had the best times. I really wish the kids of today had such a terrific childhood like I did.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 30, 2017)

The happiest time of my life....:wave:


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2017)

Absolutely, the best days of my life, even though I didn't know it at the time.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2017)

Got off to a rough start, divorce after a couple of years, but my grandparents were my mentors. I owe them so much and remember some great times together. Later on, I had a very understanding step-dad and a good friend. Got a little crazy in my teen years, but Uncle Sam took me down a few notches.


----------



## dearimee (Aug 1, 2017)

As far as I know I had a good childhood. I'm not sure why I was sad. All I ever wanted was to grow up and be on my own. I hated being confined, held back and dismissed as having no mind of my own.


----------

